# got my PRP,, need some more info



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

after waiting almost 22months i have got my PRP,,lucly it comes with verifecation letter too.. now i have already applied for my non citizen ID... my question is ,, i got my PR on spouse basics ,, but i m not married with her,,,n i have a wife here too who is using asylum ,,now she is pregnant,, so i want to know that what must i apply for new born?will he get the citizenship by birth ?n can i apply something like relative permit for my wife while i m still have spouse from sa too? plzzzz can i somebody guide me ,,tnx


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

colesbergkhn said:


> after waiting almost 22months i have got my PRP,,lucly it comes with verifecation letter too.. now i have already applied for my non citizen ID... my question is ,, i got my PR on spouse basics ,, but i m not married with her,,,n i have a wife here too who is using asylum ,,now she is pregnant,, so i want to know that what must i apply for new born?will he get the citizenship by birth ?n can i apply something like relative permit for my wife while i m still have spouse from sa too? plzzzz can i somebody guide me ,,tnx


This all sounds very bogus :juggle:. I think your PR could be revoked because the spousal relationship which was the basis of your application no longer exists. Trying to apply for a relative permit for your new wife based on this PR is a sure fire way to get the PR revoked in my view.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

i agree what u said but my spousal relationship still exists,, n i m not gona apply for relative permit at this stage,, the only thing i want to know about the new born?applying for him do i also have some problems or not?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

colesbergkhn said:


> i agree what u said but my spousal relationship still exists,, n i m not gona apply for relative permit at this stage,, the only thing i want to know about the new born?applying for him do i also have some problems or not?


Ok now I'm confused  You got your PR based on spousal relationship meaning your wife is an SA citizen or PR holder. Now you want to apply for a relative visa for your pregnant wife? Do you have two wives?
When you apply for relative visa for the newborn you will need a letter of consent from the other parent and their identification documents. So this could still be a problem.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

i got my PRP on spousal basis my spouse is a sa citizen ,,on spouse basis i dont think u must have to married ,,n i do have a wife who is not sa citizen now she is the one getting baby ,, so i only want to know that bcoz i m having now PR can i apply for sa citizenship for new born by birth?


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

n my spousal relationship is still going well,, so i dont think so that they can revoked my PR?


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

the only thing i m concern now about the new born,,,,the rest i will sort it out on later stages


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

colesbergkhn said:


> i got my PRP on spousal basis my spouse is a sa citizen ,,on spouse basis i dont think u must have to married ,,n i do have a wife who is not sa citizen now she is the one getting baby ,, so i only want to know that bcoz i m having now PR can i apply for sa citizenship for new born by birth?


Maybe Legalman can weigh in on this one but I still think the entire set up could get your PR revoked. :flypig:


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

ok tnx,,, let me put it on simple words for u too,,,,,,,, i got my PR on spouse basis,,my spouse is sa citizen now i had another gf too who was not a sa citizen now she is pregnant so i just wana know what can i apply for new born ?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I can tell you now that this will not fly with Home Affairs. Depending on a few factors, you simply no longer qualify for PR and could have it revoked. If you do have a valid and legal PR, your son can apply for PR based on yours and being a direct relative of you. Your son does not qualify for citizenship.

A spousal visa or permit is a type of relatives visa, it is based on a permanent relationship. Since you can no longer prove that relationship, your PR is most likely to fall away if Home Affairs sees this to be true.


----------

